# highend wasserkühlung



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*highend wasserkühlung*

hallo leute 

wollte mir grad ein 12cm 4000u/min lüfter bestellen doch dan hab ich den tip bekommen es mit einer wasserkühlung zu probieren

könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen oder so...was wakü angeht bin ich nicht mehr uptodate...hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein wenig behilflich sein


mfg
muffin


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Für Welches System denn???
Die Komponenten des Systems sind schon ganz Hilfreich...
Und wenn du sagst was für ein Gehöuse vorhanden ist kann ich dir auch gleich viel besser helfen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

erstmal nur für die i7 cpu...da sich mobo und graka ändern werden... 
aktuelles gehäuse antec three hundred.


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

naja... aber wenn du nur die CPU Kühlen willst und später nachrüstest brauchst du keine 1000€ da reichen 500 Locker.


----------



## _hellgate_ (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

400 reichen für cpu alle mal, investier doch für ein gehäuse und den rest für wakü...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Vergiss nen dicken fetten Mora aber nicht....


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

gamer mach mir eine 1000 euro wakü schon allein 2 moras kosten schon seine 300euro.

nee gehäuse bleibt...zweimal mora auf das kleine gehäuse und die sache würde ganz schön hammer aussehen.


----------



## Michael2812 (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Kauf die einen Mora und den passenden Rest, dann wirst du vollkommen glücklich, Kühler und Pumpe am besten von Aquacomputer, oder kauf die einfach das 720er Aquaduct. Bei deiner Preisvorstellung passt das ja locker.

MfG


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Ich habe dir hier mal was Ultimatives zusammengestellt:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

@Michael2812 Für den Preis des Aquaduct 720 bekommt man ne komplette Wakü inc Kühler.

@RaggaMuffin schau mal in die FAQ/guide und die Beispielkonfigs.  Wozu 2 Mo-ras???

@Gamer_95 daran ist nix Ultimativ.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

warum hab ich das Gefühl das ich dir den Tipp gegeben hab?


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Meine Konfiguration war mitnen Gehäuse....
Sonst lass das Cae und den 360er Radi einfach weg.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

ehhm gehäuse möchte ich behalten für den aqaeoro habe ich keine verwendung und ausserdem ist nen 3fach radi nicht mehr aktuell...möchte alle fälle zweimal mora haben


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

nen 360er Radi nicht mehr Aktuell??? Lebst du in 20 Jahren?? Und ne Auqaero is nie schlecht...
Sonst bastel dir mal selbst was und wir geben dir dann verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

allso wie ich schon sagte was wakü angeht bin ich nicht mehr uptodate...
wen die gt300 kommt werde ich mir gleich zwei davon kaufen und da wäre nen 3fach radi knapp bemessen...zudem will ich ja noch ocen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Jaaa... ABer nen Mora+nen 360er reicht für alles aus...
Manche kühlen 3 Grakas+OC CPU mit nen 360er...


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Ein Mo-ra reicht für dein Vorhaben vollkommen.



> allso wie ich schon sagte was wakü angeht bin ich nicht mehr uptodate..


Deswegen ja auch den Guide/FAQ und die Beispielkonfigs lesen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

will halt echt ne highend wakü und am besten zweimal  mora... wen es technisch machbar wäre...
allso ich sags zum letzten mal will zweimal mora allso zwei müssten doch besser kühlen oda und wen ja...wieso nicht zwei


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

die kühlleistung wird  fast gleich sein, da ein Mora2 das wasser fast auf Zimmertemp runterkühlt...
Stell dir eben was zusammen wir beraten dich dann...


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Wenn du 2 Mo-Ra's willst bekommst du sie auch. Aber wundere nicht wenn der 2te mo-Ra Quasi kaum Verbesserung bringt.



> Stell dir eben was zusammen wir beraten dich dann...


Dito.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

echt...ne zweite würde nichts bringen...warum


----------



## der8auer (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Weil die Temperatur dann knapp über Zimmertemperatur liegt und unter Zimmertemp. geht einfach nicht. 

Angenommen:

20°C Raumtemp
1 Mora 26°C Wassertemp.
2 Mora 24°C Wassertemp.

Der Vorteil für den Preis wäre es einfach nicht wert.

Belies dich vorher, stell dir was zusammen und dann wirst du auch beraten!


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Weil der raum ne bestimmte temp hat... Z.B. 20 Gras
Wenn das wasser aussem Mora2 kommt hat es 21 Grad... Der 2. Mora kann also nix brinegn...
Aber wenn du noch ne Gpu im Kreislauf hast bringts doch was...
Weil das Wasser zwischen den Komponenten nochmal gekühlt wird.#

Mist derBauer war schneller


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du noch ne Gpu im Kreislauf hast bringts doch was...
> Weil das Wasser zwischen den Komponenten nochmal gekühlt wird.#
> 
> Mist derBauer war schneller



Bringt rein garnichts wenn man einen Radi zwischen die Komponenten schließt.
Die maximal 3°C Wassertempunterschied sinds nicht wert.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

danke für die aufklärung...

aber wen ich später 2x graka 1x cpu 1x nb 1x sb 1x mosfet 6x ram kühle dan würde 2x mora durchaus sinn machen oder...so hab ichs zumindest verstanden.


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Nein macht keine Sinn. Diese Kombi schafft ein Quad ohne Probleme. 

PS: RAM Kühlung ist genauso sinnlos.


----------



## Bu11et (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

@all:  
lm erlich zu sein versteh ich nicht, warum ihr euch um seine Bedürfnisse so reißt? 
@RaggaMuffin:
Ich will hier keinen zu nahe tretten aber wenn du, wie schon selber behauptest, kein Schimmer bzw. keine Erfahrung hast was WaKü angeht, dann solltest du den Rat der User, die sich überhaupt die Mühe machen dir zu helfen, etwas ernster nehmen. Und ein auf "ich hab Geld also macht al was" zu machen finde ich Arrogant und respektlos anderen Leuten gegenüber die dir wirklich helfen wollen. Statdessen willst du, aus welchen Grund auch immer, deine 2 Mora`s unterbringen. 
Sorry aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat (und das ist offensichtlich, da du schon fragst, ob das "mögllich"ist) sollte man die Finger davon lassen oder es einfach selbst herrausfinden.

Zum eigentlichen:
Die Konfiguration von Gamer ist garnicht mal so übel. Schon allein wegen des Gehäuses . Wenn du UNBEDINGT so viel Geld wie nur möglich rausschmeißen willst, dann würd ich den Temjin nehmen und dort einen 360er und einen Mora anbringen. Würde für dein Künftiges System locker reichen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

aarghhh das das nen 3fach radi schaffen würde weis ich auch...
ich will halt eine high end wasserkühlung haben haben...warum 4fach radi kaufen wen es ne mora giebt

@jefim
bist du nen awardler


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

nimm deine beiden Mora und vertigg....
Viel spass... du hast ja wohl anscheinen genug geld...

Edit: Achja... du hast ja soviel geld... schenkst du mir dann dein kaputtes *biostar tpoweri45 also ich übernehme denn die Versandkosten... Schreibmal in meinen  Fred.
*


----------



## Bu11et (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> nimm deine beiden Mora und vertigg....
> Viel spass... du hast ja wohl anscheinen genug geld...



Richtige Entscheidung  ich versteh auch nicht warum man sich den Kopf über jemanden zerbrechen sollte, der die Ratschläge, die man ihm gibt eh nicht verstehen /war haebn will. 

@RaggaMuffin: Als was auch immer du mich bezeichnest aber die Bedeutung des wortes ist mir leider entfallen .


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

allso angenommen ein dreifach radi wäre für alles ausreichend...wieso giebt es dan den aqua duct720 oder den mora...sind die hersteller alle doof und haben keine ahnung...


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Die gibts für leute wie dich.... Oder Leute mit Quad Sli... und 2 CPUs----
Aber wenn du einen Mora 2 nimmst gehts auch...


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

kauf dir einfach einen Mora, der reicht vollkommen 

edit: da war einer schneller


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Jo... und stell dir endlcih was zusammen das wir diuch beraten können...
Und ein Mora reicht echt... 100 Pro... wenn nicht kannst du mich anschreiben und ich bau dir den 2. ein.. das du keine zusätzliche arbeit hast.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Die gibts für leute wie dich.... Oder Leute mit Quad Sli... und 2 CPUs----
> Aber wenn du einen Mora 2 nimmst gehts auch...



meine wakü wird in  zukunft genug zum kühlen bekommen und da ich das system ocen werde...wäre ein mora 2 für mein vorhaben richtig optimal und auf keinem fall überdimensioniert...

aber vorerst nur für die cpu da die gt300 noch nicht erschienen ist...

ok werde nur 1 mora nehmen...wie ist das mit den schläuchen...umso dicker desto besser?


----------



## ZeroToxin (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

also ich kühl mit nem EVO meinen 920er @ 4,3 + EVGA X58 SLI LE, + 2x GTX285 unter prime large auf 48 grad.

mein 975 auf 4,5 (leider ist dank Asus Bios nich mer drinne -.-), 2 HD5870 mit meinem MoRa2 Pro unter prime large auf 45 grad. noch gibts keine wirkliche option fürs P6T7 SuperComputer, sonst wär das auch im Kreislauf ^^


und selbst wenn ich noch 2 HD5870er (was vl noch kommt) mit in den Kreislauf nehme, wird sich an den Temps nich viel ändern.

fazit: hör auf den rat den dir die leute hier geben. n 2. MoRa bringt keine nennenswerte verbesserung. anständige pumpe rein, gute kühler und du hast gewonnen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*



> wie ist das mit den schläuchen...umso dicker desto besser?


Mehr als 10mm ID bringt beim Durchfluss kaum noch was. Der biegsamste ist der 16/10mm.



> wäre ein mora 2 für mein vorhaben richtig optimal und auf keinem fall überdimensioniert...


Lieber *etwas* überdimensioniert als zu klein.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

hallo zerotoxin

allso deine temps sind schon sehr beeindruckend...da bekomme ich richtig schmetterlinge im bauch.
wieviel spannung hast du den deinem i7 gegeben.

@kingpiranhas
endlich jemand der mich verstäht


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

@ ZeroToxin: Dein Post war sehr gut... Und aufschlussreich...

@ RaggaMuffin Stell dir mal was zusammen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Ich würde auch sagen das eine Mora reichen wird und erst mal werden 1000€ zu viel sein.
Bin gespannt was Gamer_95 da zusammenstellen wird.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

ich soll mir ne wakü zusammenstellen...
dafür sind doch die erfahrenen user da ode

wie hieß den der mensch der hier mit waküs handelt und ein verkaufsthread hat oder so.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ich soll mir ne wakü zusammenstellen...
> dafür sind doch die erfahrenen user da ode


na stell erstmal was zusammen und wir beraten dich dann weiter


----------



## Nucleus (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ich soll mir ne wakü zusammenstellen...
> dafür sind doch die erfahrenen user da ode



Interessante Einstellung, mein Lieber...

Es ist Dein Geld, ergo auch Deine Verantwortung.

Nur weil dies hier ein Forum ist, in dem Leute mit gleichem Interesse anderen Usern helfen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Du Dir den Arsch breitsitzen kannst.

Lass mich mal raten: den WaKü-Guide und die Beispielkonfigurationen hast Du Dir noch nicht durchgelesen...?


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ich soll mir ne wakü zusammenstellen...
> dafür sind doch die erfahrenen user da ode




SInd wir deine Diener oder soo???


----------



## McZonk (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Kommen wir an der Stelle alle mal wieder runter?

@Ragga: Schön, merkst du eigentlich nicht, dass du hier groß rumprollst wie viel du für was für tolle Hardware ausgeben willst? Fordest am laufenden Band User auf dir bei einer Zusammenstellung zu helfen. Liefern dir die User _sinnvolle _Vorschläge lehnst du sie kategorisch ab, hast deine Vorstellungen schon lange festgelegt - ich glaube du willst garnicht beraten werden, kann das sein? 

Am Besten du liest dir erstmal wie vorgeschlagen die einschlägigen Threads durch und stellst dir(!) etwas zusammen. Anschließend können wir hier wieder über die Wakü reden.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

ich hab ne idee:
also du gibst mir 1000€ und ich stell dir ne gute wakü zusammen mit 2 moras und ich darf den rest an geld behalten.is das ein deal???


----------



## Masterwana (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ich soll mir ne wakü zusammenstellen...
> dafür sind doch die erfahrenen user da ode



WAS!? Sollen wir die Arbeit für dich machen? 

Belies die doch erstmal mit dem Thema WaKü!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-31-08-09-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/40582-wakue-beispielkonfigurationen.html

Das hab ich auch gemacht und bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten ne Top-WaKü alleine zusammen gestellt.
Die erfahrenen User hier Haben mir dann nur noch auf nen paar Kleinigkeiten hingewiesen.

Vielleicht liegts auch daran das ich mir ordentlich Zeit gelassen hab und mir genau überlegt habe ob ich mir ne WaKü hole oder nicht.
Bis jetzt ist zwar noch nichts draus geworden, aber der Einkaufskorb bei AT ist immer noch gefüllt. Danke Jungs!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

@mczonk

doch ich will beraten werden ...
aber so ein 3 fach radioator ist doch nen witz...
ich rede von highend und gamer95 schlägt mir ein 3fach radiator vor <<< ist das wirklich highend...ok dan kauf ich mir nen 3 fach radiator und dan werde ich jeden erzählen das mein 3fach radi highend ist.

wo sind den diese einschlägigen threads.

wie hieß den der mensch der hier mit waküs handelt und ein verkaufsthread hat oder so.


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Hört einfach alle auf McZonk... das is nen weiser mann

Edit:
Geh 1-2 Seiten zurück


----------



## Nucleus (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Keine Ahnung von nichts, davon aber nen ganzen Sack voll - aber dicke Backen machen... nein danke.

Der Thread ist für mich erledigt...


----------



## Masterwana (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> wo sind den diese einschlägigen threads.



z.B. in meinem Post, in diesem Threat: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...abe-1000-fuer-wakue-uebrig-2.html#post1254846


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

wisst ihr ihr seid total unfreundlich und nicht fähig zu helfen...ein kommentar wie (jefim)... du hast keine ahnung...ist hier total fehl am platz und das auch noch zuunterstützen finde ich absulut sinnlos...

guckt und nimmt mich als beispiel ich würde immer helfen und wo ich nur kann nicht nur im forum sondern auch drausen...http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/76366-bildfehler-mit-gtx-260-a.html


----------



## MetallSimon (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> wisst ihr ihr seid total unfreundlich und nicht fähig zu helfen...ein kommentar wie (jefim)... du hast keine ahnung...ist hier total fehl am platz und das auch noch zuunterstützen finde ich absulut sinnlos...
> 
> guckt und nimmt mich als beispiel ich würde immer helfen und wo ich nur kann nicht nur im forum sondern auch drausen...http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/76366-bildfehler-mit-gtx-260-a-2.html


naja du solltest dich aber wirklich erstmal ein bisschen erkunden und dir vorstellung von dem machen,was du haben willst und nich einfach hier ankommen und sagen:ich will ne wakü mit 2 moras für 1000€


----------



## der8auer (7. November 2009)

*AW: habe 1000€ für wakü übrig*

Wenn du dafür die Zeit hast dann nimm sie dir auch um dich in die Materie einzulesen.

Mal im Ernst - es kann nicht so weitergehen, dass wir ständig hier im Forum deinen Threads nachgehen und sie ständig geschlossen werden müssen. Irgendwas läuft da falsch und es liegt nicht an den Usern.

Wenn du dich eingelesen hast und dir etwas zusammengestellt hast geht es hier weiter. Bis dahin mache ich zu!

**CLOSED*

edit: wieder offen
*


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

eehm das habe ich mir zusammengesucht...
Aqua Computer Webshop - aquaduct 720 XT mark III ceramic externe Wasserkühlung 11215
Aqua Computer Webshop - aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Advanced Version 41060
Aqua Computer Webshop - aquatube G1/4 Messing vernickelt 34017
Aqua Computer Webshop - cuplex XT di² - double impact Halterung Core i7 Sockel 1366 G1/4 21542
Aqua Computer Webshop - Doppelschlauch PUR grau/schwarz, plug&cool 61014
Aqua Computer Webshop - Double Protect Ultra 1l 53113
Aqua Computer Webshop - Anschluss plug&cool gewinkelt G 1/4, kurze Ausführung mit Hohlschraube 90060
Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!
http://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2057


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Also... Geh erstmal auf Aquatuning und da stellst du dir was zusammen...
Packst alles in den Warenkorb und klickst auf Warenkorb Speichern....
Da können wir uns dan alles übersichtlich angucken...
Aber der CPU-Kühler is schonmal nich so toll.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

bei aquatuning giebt es kein aquaduct729xt


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Jaa dann schreibste den noch soo dazu...
Und ich dachte du wolltest nen Mora2 haben...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

von der leistung her ist der aquaduct besser...ausserdem müsste ich beim mora basteln und dafür ist mir der sonntag viel zu schade...


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Naja... mach was du willst.


----------



## 4clocker (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Du willst die ne riesen Wakü kaufen aber ohne zu basteln, wie soll man das denn verstehn


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

@4clocker

ehh ganz einfach wen ich mir die mora holen würde dan müsste ich an mein gehäuse rumfummeln...löcher bohren und so was...aber den aquaduct müsste ich nur hinstellen...vorteil an der sache ist... ich habe mir zeit gespart...


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Das is doch grade das schöne am PC/WaKü bauen... Das Basteln und Kopfzerbrechen....


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

wen ich nur nen teilzeit job hätte oder arbeitslos wäre oder wen ich keine überstunden schieben müsste oder einfach nur samstags frei hätte ...dan würde ich alle fälle den ganzen tag an mein gehäuse rummfummel und zusehen das ich was tolles auf die beine stellle...

aber gute leute werden gebraucht um etwas zuschaffen...und deshalb habe ich für privates nicht soviel zeit...


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

OK.... aber ich würde nen weekend opfern.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

allso meine wasserkühlung werde ich alle fälle zum laufen bringen...das steht schon mal fest...


----------



## nemetona (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Als erstes verschiebe ich den Thread mal in das Kaufberatungs-Unterforum.

Warum muss es in deinen Augen der Aquaduct sein?
Ein Mora muss nicht zwangsläufig an das Gehäuse montiert werden, ihn seperat aufzustellen ist problemlos möglich.
Und wieso besteht "deine Zusammenstellung" überwiegend aus Aquacomputer-Komponenten? In einigen Bereichen ist dies nicht die optimale Wahl.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

oaaa goill nemetona echt cool von dir das du mein thread besuchst...habe schon vor einpaar monaten deine riesen berichte über waküs gelesen und ich mus sagen hut ab und respekt...es war sehr informativ und lesenswert natürlich auch...

ich kaufe alles was du mir empfiehlst bis zur kleinsten schraube...
*freu*

nein nein mus natürlich nicht alles von aquacomputer sein...aqua computer habe ich ausgesucht da ich bei denen schon in der kundenkartei stehe.
allso ich ziehe den aquaduct vor da er praktischer ist zum aufstellen...zudem hat das aquaduct mehr power als das mora.

allso heut nacht musst du dich für mich nicht stressen...bei gelegenheit kannst du ja mal dein wissen mit mir teilen.


mfg
raggamuffin


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Mal im Ernst : Wenn es dir zu viel Arbeit ist einen Mora an die Gehäusewand zu schrauben bist du hier falsch  Ich glaub ich hab sogar eine Anleitung von DaxTrose gesehen die letzten paar Tage


----------



## On/OFF (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Du musst doch ungefair eine Vorstellung haben was du an Komponenten haben willst. Ich hatte diese Vostellung ^^ , nachdem ich mir sämtliche Tests  von Allen Komponenten durchgelesen hatte. Und dann hab ich mir jeweils die Besten bestellt , ohne mich hier beraten zu lassen. Meine Wasserkühlung sollte halt zukunftssicher ,leistungsstark (maximale Kühlung) und leise sein. Und ohne zusätzlichen Schnickschnack auskommen .

Wenn du einen Mora2 mit Blende nimmst , kannst du einfach eine Slotblende rausnehmen und die Schläuche durchziehen und den Radi hinter oder neben das Gehäuse stellen.

Axo ja , ein Mora2 Pro  mit Vollbestückung reicht auf jeden Fall , Meiner Langweilt sich fast , Farcry2 letztens gezoggt , und aus dem Mora kam die Luft nach 2h nichtmal warm raus ^^


----------



## 4clocker (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> wen ich nur nen teilzeit job hätte oder arbeitslos wäre oder wen ich keine überstunden schieben müsste oder einfach nur samstags frei hätte ...dan würde ich alle fälle den ganzen tag an mein gehäuse rummfummel und zusehen das ich was tolles auf die beine stellle...
> 
> aber gute leute werden gebraucht um etwas zuschaffen...und deshalb habe ich für privates nicht soviel zeit...


Genau, und du bist der Beste und musst deswegen Tag und Nacht schruppen was das Zeug hält und bekommst nicht einen Tag Urlaub im Jahr 
Jetzt aber mal im Ernst, du hast angeblich 1000€ mitten unterm Jahr für ne Wakü übrig und willst sie dann wirklich an so ein 0/8/15 Gehäuse bastelndazu fällt einem wirklich nix mehr ein!


----------



## nemetona (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



			
				RaggaMuffin schrieb:
			
		

> zudem hat das aquaduct mehr power als das mora.



Was bewegte dich zu dieser Aussage? Quelle?
Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen das ein 1080er Radi eine höhere Kühlleistung bietet.



> allso ich ziehe den aquaduct vor da er praktischer ist zum aufstellen



Der Aquaduct ist wahrscheinlich schneller in Betrieb zu nehmen und einfacher aufzustellen, aber im Intro des Threads sprichst du von einer "High End Wasserkühlung" und ich zähle da keine Consumer Komplettangebote dazu. 



> ich kaufe alles was du mir empfiehlst bis zur kleinsten schraube...
> *freu*



- einen Mora 2 Pro mit Lüfterblende, diese bestückst du mit BeQuiet, S-Flex oder Multiframes, 
- einen Heatkiller 3.0
- eine DDC 1T Plus mit Deckel von EK oder Watercool 
- eine Aquaero mit Powermodul dazu
- bei den Budget sind spielerreien wie Temperatursensoren und Durchflussmesser pflicht
- Schlauch, Anschlüsse & Korriosionsschutz kannst du erst mal nach eigenen Vorlieben vorschlagen
- ein geräumiges Gehäuse wär eine Überlegung wert


Wenn dir das basteln an der Wakü zu viel Stress ist, oder du es dir nicht zutraust, dann kannst du die Wakü auch von jenmanden montieren lassen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/693f79325e89fbc045e2c9a113e70b48


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Die Zusammenstellung finde ich gut....
Also Optimal für deine Anforderungen.


----------



## nemetona (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

@King,
den Clearflex-Schlauch würde ich nicht nehmen, er ist fast durchgängig beschriftet, siehe hier.


----------



## totovo (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/693f79325e89fbc045e2c9a113e70b48


Das ist in meinen Augen auch die Perfekte Wakü!
aber wenn du umbedingt noch mehr Geld ausgeben willst kannst du noch 6 ramkühler und die Entsprechende Anzahl Anschlüsse mitbestellen, eine Dual liangli deckel sammt entsprechender Pumpen nehmen

und schon bist du bei 1000€!

ich würde aber statt den Tüllen Schraubanschlüsse nehemen und einen anderen Schlauch, vllt. in schwarz!

edit in etwa so: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/d147b1363b79a2e99d559f260dcad59e


----------



## Autokiller677 (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Wenn du so viel Geld hast und dir die Lautstärke relativ egal ist, kannst du auch einen Chiller wie diesen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchlaufk'hler Hailea Ultra Titan 1500 (HC500=790Watt Kdlteleistung) Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 1500 (HC500=790Watt Kälteleistung) 37008 in Betracht ziehen.

Gibts auch noch in der großen Versiom mit 1650W Kälteleistung Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchlaufk'hler Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kdlteleistung ) Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kälteleistung ) 37020


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Ich glaube das das wohl für RaggaMuffin die besste lösung ist....
Bei dem Budget.... Und es bleibt alles super kühl.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Hi!

also vom Aquaduct kann ich Dir nur abraten, wie es alle anderen auch getan haben.
Das Ding sieht vielleicht gut aus (Das erreiche ich aber auch anders....), hat aber Nachteile:


wenn was kaputt ist oder Du was tauschen willst, ist es schwieriger, als bei einer eigenen Zusammenstellung
Du erreichst eine bessere Leistung (sowohl von den Temperaturen als auch von der Lautstärke her) mit erheblich weniger Geld, wenn Du selbst zusammen stellst.
eine eigene Zusammenstellung kannst Du an Deine Bedürfnisse (Platz, gehöuse usw.) besser anpassen
Die Steuerung, die im Aquaduct eingebaut ist, reich eben nur dafür.
Willst Du erweitern oder hast Du mehr, ist 'Schicht im Schacht'.
Das Aquaero ist da wesentlich besser und preislich ohne Probleme in Deiner Wakü unterzukriegen.
Ich verstiege mich mal zu der Aussage, dass eine High-End-Wakü ohne Auqaero nix is.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir drei Stellen empfehlen, wo Du _ausführlich _nachlesen kannst (ich hab's auch getan): 


der Wasserkühlungsguide beantwortet die meisten Fragen und gibt gute Tips.
die Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen decken die meisten Preisklassen ab.
OK, die 5000€-Wakü ist nicht bei, aber die findest Du hier.
Ansonsten ließ Dir doch mal den Thread hier durch: das ist meine eigene Kaufberatung: ich wollte auch mal das Aquaduct haben.....
bei Fragen wird die hier sicher geholfen, nicht zuletzt ich helfe Dir gerne.
Aber: 
Lasse Dir ruhig von den Experten (zu denen ich noch nicht gehöre) hier im Forum Rat geben, habe Deine eigenen Gedanken.
Aber: ignoriere die grundsätzlichen Ratschläge (Aquaduct) besser nicht...


@ KingPiranhas: 


KingPiranhas schrieb:


> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/693f79325e89fbc045e2c9a113e70b48


Verate mir doch mal bitte, wozu Du eine Auqastream XT nimmst, wenn Du ein Auqaero bei hast?
Erscheint mir doppelt gemoppelt.

@Gamer_95:


Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das das wohl für RaggaMuffin die besste lösung ist....
> Bei dem Budget.... Und es bleibt alles super kühl.


Ich bin mir nicht so sciher: irgendwann kommt doch der Wunsch nach Ruhe und außerdem: die Folgekosten: so ein Waterchiller frisst einiges an Strom.....
Da halte ich einen - oder auch zwei - Mora 2 oder Evo 1080 für besser.



grüße

Jochen


----------



## nemetona (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Chiller eher was für kurze Benchsessions, durch den Isolieraufwand und mögliche Probleme mit Kondenswasser sehe ich den Chilller nur bedingt 24/7 tauglich.


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Naja... Das Kondenswasser muss man auch noch bedenken...
Aber.... Wenn jemand Lüfter mit 3000 RPM sucht ist es nicht wichtig wie laut die WaKü ist.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



> Verate mir doch mal bitte, wozu Du eine Auqastream XT nimmst, wenn Du ein Auqaero bei hast?
> Erscheint mir doppelt gemoppelt.


Um eine Pumpe zu haben.  Es ist ja nur die Standard Version der Pumpe. 

@nemetona na und das kann man mit Nagellackentferner oder ähnlichem entfernen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Also bei einer WakÜ dieser Preisklasse muss eine Aquaero drin sein....
Als Pumpe würde ich ne Laing beforzugen...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Gibts auch noch in der großen Versiom mit 1650W Kälteleistung Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchlaufk'hler Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kdlteleistung ) Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kälteleistung ) 37020




WTF 
wählen wie kalt man es haben möchte und das bis zu 4°
nemetona darf darf ich den haben büddebüdde lass mich beim radi selbstentscheiden.
ich müsste nicht mal basteln...ich müsste nur hinstellen und ein knop hat das ding auch...zum regeln


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Das ist doch letztendlich deine Entscheidung


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

nemetone mus absegnen sonst habe ich ein schlechtes gewissen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



nemetona schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Chiller eher was für kurze Benchsessions, durch den Isolieraufwand und mögliche Probleme mit Kondenswasser sehe ich den Chilller nur bedingt 24/7 tauglich.


Naja, man kann den Chiller ja einstellen. Wenn man den auf Raumtemperatur oder 1-2°C drunter stellt, muss man nix isolieren, kann aber bei Bedarf zum benchen mal auf 4° runtergehen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

hi autokiller^^

sag mal giebt es vieleicht einen noch stärkeren chiller.


----------



## Autokiller677 (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Ich glaube nicht, jedenfalls nicht bei Aquatuning.

Obwohl 1600W reichen sollten, damit kann man auch locker mehrere übertaktete Systeme kühlen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> damit kann man auch locker mehrere übertaktete Systeme kühlen.



das glaub ich auch^^


leute giebt es vieleicht einen noch stärkeren chiller.


----------



## nemetona (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> nemetone mus absegnen sonst habe ich ein schlechtes gewissen.



Sicherlich kannst du kaufen was du möchtest, aber wenn deine Entscheidung schon fest steht dann brauchen wir hier auch keinen Beratungsthread.

Wenn du dich weiter über Chiller informieren möchtest bist du im Unterforum für extreme Kühlmethoden besser beraten.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

allso was den radi angeht ...bin ich fündig geworden...
autokiller wie schön das es dich giebt^^

ok aber ich brauch je mehr als nen radi oder...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

 wen ihr nichts schreibt...dan schreib ich auch nichts mehr


----------



## Woohoo (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Interessanter Thread  Kann dir zwar leider nicht helfen aber ich hoffe du machst ein paar hübsche Bilder wenn du alles zusammenbaust und zeigst die uns hier.  *undwiederweg*


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread  Kann dir zwar leider nicht helfen aber ich hoffe du machst ein paar hübsche Bilder wenn du alles zusammenbaust und zeigst die uns hier.  *undwiederweg*




ich wäre ja doof wen ich keine bilder machen würde.

baaa


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Warte ich stell dir was zusammen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

yipiii...dan mus ich nur noch bestellen.

danke gamer


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Also hier is deine Gewünschte 1000€ WaKü....
Da is auch dein Durchlaufkühler dabei.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Edit:
Und gefällts???


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

was ist nen durchlaufkühler...


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

-100°c schaff ich nicht mit der vorgeschlagenen normalen high-end wakü also is der ursprüngliche Beitrag unnütz


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> was ist nen durchlaufkühler...



Nen Durchlaufkühler is das ding was du als Radiatorersatz wolltest...
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchlaufk'hler Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kdlteleistung ) Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 2000 (HC1000=1650Watt Kälteleistung ) 37020


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

oo tschuligung

nicht durchflaukühler sondern "durchflusssensor"


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Also die Zusammenstellung von Gamer_95 würde ich so nicht kaufen da fehlt die Hälfte und ein teil der Komponenten passt nicht richtig zusammen.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

@RaggaMuffin:

Wann wirst du eigentlich vernünftig  Du hast KEINE 
Ahnung von WAKÜs, willst aber, dass dir hier etwas zusammengestellt
wird, und weist dann jedegliche Beratung ab ?

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Waterchiller außer für Benchsessions
völlig überdimensioniert, wenn du die CPU 24/7 auf Taktraten
laufen lässt, die so hohe Spannungen erfordern, dass du einen Chiller
brauchst, hast du nicht lange was von deiner Hardware 

Auch ein MORA wäre überdimensioniert, der macht das Wasser auch
nicht kühler als ein Quad Radi, kann nur mehr Wärme *ABFÜHREN*,
hat also eine potentielle Leistung, die er bei ner WAKÜ mit CPU und GPU
gar nicht nutzen kann.

Gehen wir mal davon aus, du willst deinen i7, das Board
und ne GT300 kühlen, dann würde es auch ein Quad Radi tun.

Ich habe selber einen, und mein Q9550 @4 GHz wird nicht wärmer als
50°  Ist zwar CPU-Only, aber ne GT300 oder ne 5*** wird die Temps nicht gravierend verschlechtern. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir die FAQs und Beispielkonfigs mal zu Gemüte
führen, dann kannst du nach Beratung schreien. Außerdem würde ich erstmal klein anfangen, also nicht gleich CPU+GPU+Board+RAMs+HDDs,
sondern Schritt für Schritt, vielleicht findest du ne WAKÜ ja unpraktisch und willst doch z.B. nen Megahelms. In so einem Fall wäre es unpraktisch,
WAKÜ-Komponenten im Wertr von 1000 Euro loswerden zu müssen.

Infin1ty


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Du hast KEINE
> Ahnung von WAKÜs



was ist das für eine art 

allso entweder hilfst du mir oder du lässt es sein.

ps: ich könnte dir ne liste machen wovon "du" keine ahnung hättest


----------



## Amlug_celebren (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

So, ich schaue mal, das hier in etwa müsste passen!

Also, die 2 moras, frei nach dem Motto, lieber zu viel als zu wenig!!!
wenn du doch 3 Dual-GPU-Grakas + CPU und alles Oced kühlen willst, ist es vielleicht wirklich kein Fehler!

Die Pumpe soll angeblich die beste sein die es gibt, und ich habe sie auch,
ist übelst geil das Teil!!! 

nen fetten AGB brauchst du einfach bei dem Kreislauf, da der was hermacht!
Geht allerdings auch ein anderer, wie der hier:

(EIn perverses Teil für 1000€ Wakü entsprechend!!!)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquatube G1/4" Kupfer Aquacomputer aquatube G1/4" Kupfer 45171 

Beim CPU-Kühler braucht man erst garnicht zu diskutieren, alles andere wäre dumm!

Schlauch, hier kannst du dich definitiv spielen, viel Unterschied gibt es ja bekanntlich einfach nicht!

Die Lüftersteurung ist zwar nicht nötig, allerdings würde ich sie einfach mal dazunehmen!

Bei den Lüftern, halte ich die BeQuiet für sehr gut, vorallem in der Kombo mit den Lüftersteuerungen!
Ansonsten würde ich Slipstream empfehlen, oder Nanonixa, die sehen einfach geil aus, aber hier solltest du am besten wissen was du willst!!!

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!

P.S: Lieber zu viel als zu wenig, mein Gott, 2 Moras sind halt pervers, geil finde ich den Gedanken trotzdem, wenn du das Geld hast, und du wirklich extremes OC betreiben willst, dann warum denn nicht umbedingt!
Natürlich reicht einer, ist schon klar, aber wer kann schon sagen er hat 2 Moras!!!! 

Und unfreundlich sein muss man hier doch bitte nicht! Wir sind alle nur Menschen mit Ideen und wenn er die größten Radiatoren haben will, dann ist das aus meiner Sicht nur ein wenig "männlich" !
Aber dann streitet doch nicht so rum, entweder ihr legt ihm Nahe das es keinen Sinn macht, oder seid ruhig, aber sinnlose beschimpfungen finde ich nicht so toll!


----------



## Infin1ty (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Dann mach sie mal, anscheinend kennst du mich ja sehr gut 
Und helfen wollen dir hier alle, nur lässt du dir nicht helfen.

Poste mal ne vernünftige zusammenstellung, dann können
wir sie verbessern/absegnen.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Wenn ihm nicht mehr zu helfen ist, dann versucht ihm doch wenigstens dabei zu helfen *Ironie*
Wozu heißt das Forum den PCGH*Xtreme*!!!!


----------



## Infin1ty (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Wenn du meinst, auch richtig pervers:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Den EVO an die Seite und den RX480 unten rein.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Also, wenn das jetzt nicht langsam pervers ist 
Dennoch denke ich das es im Interesse wäre im Budget von unter 1000€ zu bleiben!!!
ICh denke in dem Budget findet sich genügend perverses Zeug!

@ RaggaMuffin
ist das angegebene inzwischen mehr in deinem Interesse?


----------



## Infin1ty (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Das TemJin kostet allein schon 300 Euro


----------



## Amlug_celebren (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Wobei der einfach nurnoch geil ist, da muss ich zustimmen!!!
Aber mir persönlich zu easy, ich dremel lieber und habe dann alles in nem kleinen Case zusammen!


----------



## speedstar (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Wozu nen Airplex und einen Quad-Radi?! Sollte man erstmal nicht mit einem Quad anfangen und später vielleicht einen Mora o.ä. nach zu rüsten?! Und was soll gekühlt werden, ist für mich nicht wirklich zu erkennen.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Genau so sehe ich das auch, Amlug_celebren hat mich zu meiner
perversen Zusammenstellung genötigt. 

Außerdem will der threadersteller es so, frag mich nicht warum


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

@amlug_celebren

deine einstellung finde ich super das zeigt mir nämlich das du ein highendfreak bist

so genug geplaudert...wahrscheinlich ist es dir entgangen das ich mich auf den waterchill festgelegt habe...würde deine konfig auch mit einem waterchill funken.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



> so genug geplaudert...wahrscheinlich ist es dir entgangen das ich mich auf den waterchill festgelegt habe...würde deine konfig auch mit einem waterchill funken.



Vom Waterchiller ist abzuraten, der ist nur beim Benchen von Vorteil,
für 24/7 ist das nichts. Wie gesagt:



> Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Waterchiller außer für Benchsessions
> völlig überdimensioniert, wenn du die CPU 24/7 auf Taktraten
> laufen lässt, die so hohe Spannungen erfordern, dass du einen Chiller
> brauchst, hast du nicht lange was von deiner Hardware



Aber du nimmst ja nur Hilfe an, die dir passt, also lass ichs


----------



## Amlug_celebren (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Jep, müsste eigentlich hinhauen, kannst auch einfach die Empfehlung vom Gamer_95 nehmen, und die Laing DDC-1t durch die Vario D5 ersetzen,
so ich schaue nochmal das ich dir nochmal ne Kombo zusammenstelle...

Ich hoffe das passt jetzt alles, ist auf jedenfall pervers, sogar der AGB sollte noch ein wenig kühlen, bzw. bei dir wahrscheinlich heizen...
Ist aber ein geiles Teil!

Sollte es irgendwo verbesserungswünsche oder so geben, dann nehme ich diese gerne an, da ich mit dem Durchlaufkühlern nicht so vertraut bin,
aber ich habe einfach mal die Kombo vom Gamer_95 etwas abgeändert...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

@infinity

ich benche mit ln2/dice und das sehr häufig...du brauchst nur in den unterforum  "benchsessions" zuschauen...
da kannst du mal sehen wie oft ich seit meiner ankunft mit ln2/dice gebencht habe...

in meinem fall würde eine waterchill sehr viel sin machen...
und ausserdem mus die waterchill bei 24/7 nicht auf 100% laufen...


----------



## Amlug_celebren (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Du brauchst noch Adapter für den Durchlaufkühler, aber wenn du die hast müsste es eigentlich komplett sein!


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Braucht man denn bei dem Durchlaufkühler überhaupt noch eine Pumpe? Hat die nicht eine eigene eingebaut.


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

@RaggaMuffin
Ich würde mich allerdings zwischen Kompressorkühlung mit mehrstufiger Kaskade und dem Chiller entscheiden, beides ist übertrieben. 
Wenn du es allerdings schaffst, den Chiller mit einer CPU an die Grenze zu bekommen geb ich dir einen aus. 1650W TDP auf einem Chip wären schon was.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> @RaggaMuffin
> Ich würde mich allerdings zwischen Kompressorkühlung mit mehrstufiger Kaskade und dem Chiller entscheiden, beides ist übertrieben. Mit dem Chiller kannst du CPU Only genauso weit OCen wie mit LN2, die CPU ist halt nur auf 4° und nicht -120.



hi autokiller^^ *kntsch*

kannst du das da oben umformulieren

was meinst du mit kaskade und chiller...
und ist das dein ernst...kann ich mit einem chiller genauso gut ocen wie unter ln2


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> kann ich mit einem chiller genauso gut ocen wie unter ln2



Da werde ich dich leider enttäuschen müssen.
Soweit ich weiss hat eine CPU gewisse spannungsschwankungen.
Diese Spannungsschwakungen werden erst geringer wenn die CPU richtig kalt wird.
Wieso kühlen denn sogar manche leute mit Flüssigen Helium und nicht einfach mit Dice oder einer WaKü????


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

-250° ist nicht mit jeder cpu möglich...


----------



## Infin1ty (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Vorallem wird der Widerstand im Halbleiter immer geringer,
dadurch auch die Verlustleistung. Dadurch können
die Spannungen so extrem hoch gesetzt werden 

Verbessert mich, wenn ich müll rede


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Jaa... Das stimmt...
Aber ne WaKü is kein ersatz zu Dice/LN2


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Vorallem wird der Widerstand im Halbleiter immer geringer,
> dadurch auch die Verlustleistung. Dadurch können
> die Spannungen so extrem hoch gesetzt werden
> 
> Verbessert mich, wenn ich müll rede




Das is richtig...
Wusste nur nich wie ich es ausdrücke sollte.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

aber für ein fsb rekort würde das schon reichen...


edit:
boar leute wen ihr euch nur halb soviel mühe wie amlug_celeberen machen würdet dan könnte ich schon so gegen wochenende eine bestellung aufnehmen


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

allso dieser durchflutchsensor oder wassertempmesser...oder innovatec lcd display pumpe...muss das sein...
ich will eine unkomplizierte wakü mit wenig störquellen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Mach dir einfach selber eine Zusammenstellung und lade dann den Warenkorb hoch....
Dann können wir dir was sagen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

hab doch schon was zusammengestellt.


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Du bisst auch sehr anspruchsvoll...
Meine WaKü habe ich in 24h zusammengestellt gekriegt,...
Und das bei einem Budget von 450€


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (10. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

-zensiert- 

macht wat ihr nicht lassen könnt  

Edit:
Schienenbruch hat recht, wenns einem zu low wird, einfach nich mehr lesen und mal nix schreiben!


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine ******** da lese Beitrag für Beitrag kommt mir die Galle hoch.
> 
> So, nu gehts mir besser und ich werde weiterhin den größtmöglichen Bogen um diesen belustigungsthread hier machen.



Hi!

@hans-herbert: Wenn Du das hier nicht lesen willst, dann tu uns den Gefallen und lass' es auch endlich!
RaggMuffin hat nun mal seinen eigenen Kopf und - im Gegensatz zu vielen Anderen - auch mal ein paar Euros am Stück über.
Und wenn er sich die Bremsscheiben von seinem Trabbi vergolden lassen wollte: lass ihn doch, es ist _*SEIN*_ Geld und nicht Deines.

Ich lese da gerne mit; das Einzige, was mich langsam wirklich ankotzt, sind Deine blöden Sprüche.
Wenn Dir das, was er vorhat, nicht passt, dann lies' es doch einfach nicht!
Wenn es Dir erst nach solchen Kommentaren besser geht, tust Du mir nur noch leid.
Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was Dein Rumgesülze soll.

Wenn RaggaMuffin die Ratschläge nicht annehmen will: es steht jedem Frei, keine Kaufberatung zu machen.
Genauso, wie es RaggaMuffin frei steht, sein Geld auszugeben, wofür er will!

Ich schlage vor, solche Texte zu unterlassen und BTT zu gehen.

grüße

Jochen

Edit: ich habe nun mein Abo dieses Threads auch gelöscht, bringe etwas mehr Verstädnis für Hans_sein_Herbert auf und entschuldige mich bei diesem.

Sorry Hans!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

eehm ich ruf dan mal aquatunning an...sonst wird das nichts mit der bestellung...

und ein herzliches dankeschön für eure bemühungen.


mfg
raggamuffin


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

dann teil uns aber bitte deine Ergebnisse mit.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

ein mist werd ich tuhen...
alle bilder nur per pn und nur an bestimmte leute zb amlug_celebren...keine lust sie mit euch zuteilen...

oder ich beauftrage amlug_celebren meine wakü bilder public zumachen...


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Wegen dieser Aroganten einstellung hilft dir hier keiner....
Jeder Fred von dir insbesondere wenns Kaufberatung betrifft endet im Chaos.


----------



## MetallSimon (10. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

lol
wie sieht denn nun dein warenkorb aus??


----------



## Infin1ty (10. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



> ein mist werd ich tuhen...
> alle bilder nur per pn und nur an bestimmte leute zb amlug_celebren...keine lust sie mit euch zuteilen...
> 
> oder ich beauftrage amlug_celebren meine wakü bilder public zumachen...



Mit deiner Art wünsche ich dir weiterhin viel Spaß im Leben


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Mit deiner Art wünsche ich dir weiterhin viel Spaß im Leben



über mein leben mus ich mir keine gedanken machen...hab dieses jahr fast 10000€ für computer ausgegeben mit meiner wakü sinds dan 11000€

für dumme posts dumme antworten


----------



## Woohoo (10. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Die Antwort war in der Tat dumm.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. November 2009)

*Abo*

Abo dieses Threads


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. November 2009)

*AW: Abo*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Abo dieses Threads





wen du nicht fähig bist eine 1000€ wakü auf die beine zustellen dan würde ich einfach nur ruhig sein


----------



## Hektor123 (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Hier darf man wohl nichts sagen, ohne dass man einen auf den Deckel kriegt.
Beratung gewünscht - Beratung gegeben - Beratung abgelehnt.
Also was will man mehr.

Kommt mit ja vor wie beim FCB


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



Hektor123 schrieb:


> Kommt mit ja vor wie beim FCB



 Dieser Vorgang wird _Spamming_ oder _Spammen_ genannt, der Verursacher _Spammer_.

Als *Spam* [spæm] oder *Junk* (englisch für ‚Abfall‘ oder ‚Plunder‘) werden unerwünschte, in der Regel auf elektronischem Weg übertragene Nachrichten bezeichnet.


----------



## Hektor123 (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Du kannst ja machen was du willst letztendlich.
Mir solls wie die anderen egal sein.
Aber wenn man Hilfe sucht dann soll man nicht alle anderen Vorschläge schlecht reden.
Spaß machts nicht gegen solche Ignoranz anzureden.
Das einzige was mich hier noch interessieren würde, wo du deine 10000€ verprasst hast.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



Hektor123 schrieb:


> wo du deine 10000€ verprasst hast.



lol...


----------



## Hektor123 (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> Dieser Vorgang wird _Spamming_ oder _Spammen_ genannt, der Verursacher _Spammer_.
> 
> Als *Spam* [spæm] oder *Junk* (englisch für ‚Abfall‘ oder ‚Plunder‘) werden unerwünschte, in der Regel auf elektronischem Weg übertragene Nachrichten bezeichnet.



Soviel dazu 

Es sollte nur ein gutgemeinter Tipp sein für die Zukunft, denn so wird dir bestimmt hier nicht nochmal einer helfen.
Würd ich mir auch nicht gefallen lassen, um ehrlich zu sein.

Hast du denn nun schon bestellt oder soll ich dich beraten?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

als ich mein thread eröffnet habe...habe ich asdrücklich nach einer HIGHEND lösung gefragt...und wen ich ein 3fachradiator angeboten bekomme dan lehne ich das logischer weise ab...

und als ich dan den waterchill haben wollte wollte mir niemand mehr helfen...aber warum

ich habe keine wakü konfig abgelehnt (bis auf den radi) und wollte stäts beraten werden... weil mir pörsönlich sind user erfahrungen viel wichtiger als das was auf den packungen steht!

aber wen ihr mit solchen highend produkten keine vertrautheit habt dan ist das klar das mich auch niemand beraten kann...


----------



## Udel0272 (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Mir fehlen echt einfach die Worte


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



Udel0272 schrieb:


> Mir fehlen echt einfach die Worte




und das wissen.


----------



## Udel0272 (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> und das wissen.




Garantiert nicht!!!!

Mir hat es schon länger in den fingern gejuckt hier mein Senf dazu zu geben!!!

Hätte ich´s nur gelassen!!


----------



## MetallSimon (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

also haste jetzt schon alles bis auf den radiotor zusammengestellt??
kannste mal posten?
naja und ein durchlaufkühler würde ich nich nehmen.ich würde dann lieber einer mora oder so nehmen und diesen(wennn du die möglichkeit dazu hast) irgendwo an die hauswand anbringen oder aufm balkon stellen.dann haste wirklich ein ultraleisen und supergekühlten pc.ansonsten kannste auch den durchlaufkühler in den nebenraum oder so stellen aber der frisst halt viel strom.


----------



## derNetteMann (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Also von einem Waküchiller für den 24/7 betrieb halte ich auch nix. Vorallem mit dem extremen Stromverbrauch für die paar grad weniger. Bleib lieber bei deinen 2 Mora2. Ich würde wenn du wirklich ne high end wakü haben willst, dann mach 2 kreisläufe. CPU, NB, RAM, und da du ja eh mehrere GT300 haben willst würde ich dafür einen extra kreislauf machen. Hab da mal was kleines zusammengestellt  Die Kreisläufe kannst du beliebig erweitern. Fürn Anfang denke ich langen 4 Lüfter pro Mora. Grafikkartenkühler kannst du dir ja noch aussuchen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

der waterchiller verbraucht viel strom...ok...aber das last mal mein problem sein...
und ausserdem hat mir ein forummitglied zu verstehen gegeben das 2x mora nur 3 läppische ° ausmachen...


----------



## derNetteMann (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> der waterchiller verbraucht viel strom...ok...aber das last mal mein problem sein...
> und ausserdem hat mir ein forummitglied zu verstehen gegeben das 2x mora nur 3 läppische ° ausmachen...




Ja wenn die 2 Mora in reihe sind, net wenn sie in 2 verschiedenen kreisläufen sind


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



derNetteMann schrieb:


> Ja wenn die 2 Mora in reihe sind, net wenn sie in 2 verschiedenen kreisläufen sind



würde die kühlleistung...ähnlich wie bei einem chiller sein?


----------



## fuzz3l (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Und dann erklärste mir mal wie du mit Luft unter Raumtemperatur kühlen willst? Das würde ich gerne mal wissen...

Und bei einem Chiller kannst du die Wassertemp einstellen wie du willst, entweder 4°C (??) oder bis dahin wo es dein Chiller schafft...

Ergo: "Schlechte" Frage...

Aber schön zu sehen, dass du trotzdem Hilfe erwartest, obwohl du hier so rumstänkerst...

Gruß
Christian

PS: Roman, wo bist du?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



fuzz3l schrieb:


> Ergo: "Schlechte" Frage...
> 
> Aber schön zu sehen, dass du trotzdem Hilfe erwartest, obwohl du hier so rumstänkerst...
> 
> ...




ehh haben wir wieder nen clown gefrühstückt


----------



## MetallSimon (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

kannste mal dein warenkorb posten???
und wenn du ein chiller hast und dann zu weit unter der raumtemperatur bist,dann könntest du probleme mit dem kondenswasser kriegen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

hab noch kein warenkorb..

und was ist wen ich ein doppelwand schlauch nehmen würde...dan hätte ich doch garkein kondenswasser mehr oder..


----------



## Nike334 (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Der Schlauch nicht, aber am cpu kühler usw selbst schon.
Müsste man dann halt isolieren, wenn dir das nicht zu viel arbeit ist...

mfg


----------



## RedCobra (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> ehh haben wir wieder nen clown gefrühstückt


 

da muss man sich mal fragen warum?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

sehr schön... 
cpu isolierung wäre kein problem

das heist nen watterchill ist richtig super für 4° 24stunden betrieb...wen ich doppelwand  schauch nehme und bischen cpu  iso... dan ist doch alles super 

oaaa geil stellt euch mal vor watterchill 5ghz i7 und 2x oced gt300 und collin mc rae dirt 2 dx11 auf 50" und alles voll kalt und bombenstabil


----------



## Dio (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

zu geil hier. 

@ Ragga

Ich hab nen Thermochill PA120.3. Das ist ein Tripple Radi und der reicht für so ziemlich alles aus.......


----------



## Infin1ty (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Das ist für unseren Muffin aber nicht High End genug


----------



## Dio (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Das ist für unseren Muffin aber nicht High End genug



Den gibts auch als Quad und dann raucht der die kack Mora in der Pfeife. 
Verstehe nicht wie man sich sein Case mit so was verschandeln kann. Wenn Mora dann nur mit Blende und Standfuß und weit weg vom Case. 

Aber wenn ich nen Chiller benutze brauch ich eigentlich keinen Radi, ne Ragga.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

hey dio du auch da der einizgste awardler den ich leiden kann^^

thermochill ich guck gleich mal nach.


----------



## Infin1ty (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Der RX480 ist besser als jeder Thermochill, ließ dir mal
ein paar tests durch 

Weder ein XSPC noch ein Thermochill kommt an den MORA
ran, wenn auch nur wenige K unterschied


----------



## RedCobra (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> hey dio du auch da der einizgste awardler den ich leiden kann^^
> 
> thermochill ich guck gleich mal nach.


 
LOL mal die Frage andersrum wer kann dich überhaupt leiden? Bei dir kommt nur dummes Gelaber raus und man sieht aber auch gar nichts von dir und ich klaube mit der Meinung steh ich nicht nur alleine da, mach mal nen Thread auf und 99.9% der User beständigen das. 

Möchte gern mal wissen wie alt du bist?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

23...jung und erfolgreich...das was ich geschafft habe wirst du niemals erreichen...und meine wahre identität wirst du niemals erfahren...einfach schon aus dem grund weil du denkst mich beleidigen zumüssen...wahrscheinlich haben sie dich in der schule immer gehänselt und jetzt musst du deine frust im internet abbauen..


----------



## Infin1ty (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*



> 23...jung und erfolgreich...das was ich geschafft habe wirst du niemals erreichen...und meine wahre identität wirst du niemals erfahren...einfach schon aus dem grund weil du denkst mich beleidigen müssen...*wahrscheinlich haben sie dich in der schule immer gehänselt und jetzt must du die leute im forum terorisieren...*



Das fett gedruckte trifft auch auf dich zu


----------



## Woohoo (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

"Einzigster" gibt es gar nicht.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

allso ich würde es echt begrüßen wen ihr noch einpaar wakü konfigs auf die beine stellt...
annsonsten mus ich bei aquacomputer anrufen und das kaufen was die grad so auf lager haben-.-

und hier noch einpaar infos...

ich will definitiv watterchill...doppelwand schlauch und bischen iso und dan passt das scho...
keine messensoren... 
keine wasser temp messer...
kein innovatec display kram...
ich will möglichst viele störquellen auschließen...ich verwende zb keine kaltlichtkathoden weil das in meinen augen störquellen sind...ich weis noch wie mir einer durchgeschmorrt ist...


----------



## Infin1ty (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Es ist eher so gedacht, dass du eine Konfig postest, und 
wir diese verbessern/Kritik äußern.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

boarrrr
ich mach jetzt ne konfig...aber morgen werde ich euch meine alte wakü presentieren und dan wird ihr schon sehn warum ich diese blöde eigenkonfig meide...das ist eine wakü von titan und die ist 8jahre alt...einer der ersten waküsysteme

edit:
grr chh chhh grrr ich pack das nicht 10000neue produkte wer blickt den da noch durch...und ausserdem haben die kein doppelwand schlauch.


----------



## Nike334 (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

Leute ihr seid echt total kindisch mit eurer rumgespammerei
Und das sage ich und ich bin vllt. halb so alt wie so mancher hier 

Er will sich ne Wakü zusammenstellen also höhrt auf euch gegenseitig zu beleidigen 
@ TS: Tja, dann informier dich über die besten Produkte (sollte ja bei deinem Budget kein Prob. sein dir die leisten zu können^^) und poste hier ne Zusammenstellung. Solltest ja dann schon wissen was du dir da grad kaufen willst und nicht blind auf eine Zusammenstellung von jemandem hier vertrauen^^

mfg


----------



## McZonk (11. November 2009)

*AW: highend wasserkühlung*

An dieser Stelle ist jetzt vorerst Schluss, da der TE eine Auszeit hat.

Auf Wunsch (Meldung an einen Moderator) kann dieser Thread zur gegebenen Zeit dann wieder geöffnet werden.

*CLOSED*


----------

